# Autosmart Tango / Reglaze as waterless wash



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi

See AS are suggesting the above products as a waterless washes, anyone used them as such?

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Autosmart waterless washing in a hosepipe ban.html

Any views on these vs the other waterless options? Just curious as could work out quite a cost effective option


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used Tango as a semi-waterless wash before, but always rinsed off excess dirt beforehand. Then I sprayed Tango onto one panel at a time,wiped over with a microfibre and then "buffed up" with another. You do get through a lot of microfibres though. As for Reglaze i'm sure thats just a type of polish iirc.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Reglaze is a pretty good QD also doubles up a clay lube too


----------



## pools_lad (Nov 2, 2011)

I used tango also after i washed my car and buff up with a micro fibre cloth,,, could you use this as a waterless wash?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You can use it as a waterless wash. As with any waterless product or even normal shampoo for that matter you need to use common sense. Best way is spray it on the entire panel then wipe it over with a sponge from a bucket of clean water. Then dry it with your microfiber. Put sponge back into bucket of water and give it a good rinse out then move onto the next panel. If your going to Waxstock ask for a demo on the AS stand.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> You can use it as a waterless wash. As with any waterless product or even normal shampoo for that matter you need to use common sense. Best way is spray it on the entire panel then wipe it over with a sponge from a bucket of clean water. Then dry it with your microfiber. Put sponge back into bucket of water and give it a good rinse out then move onto the next panel. If your going to Waxstock ask for a demo on the AS stand.


I've started using this method this week due to the heat and it really is a god send,no watermarks etc although I do rinse off excess dirt,dust first though.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i put two or three cap fulls in a bucket and pre spray panels with tango between 5:1 and 10:1 then wipe the panels with a micro fibre using the solution in the bucket then dry the panel,perfect finish!!


----------

